# NYX Nude on Nude Palette vs. UD Naked Palette



## makeupcupcake (Feb 18, 2011)

Does anyone have both the NYX Nude on Nude Palette and the Urban Decay Naked Palette?

  	If so which do you prefer?

  	What are your pros & cons of both palettes?

  	If you only have the NYX palette what do you think of it?


----------



## DILLIGAF (Feb 18, 2011)

I havent even seen the NYX palette. *runs off to check NYX site now*


----------



## Chanel_MAC (Feb 18, 2011)

Which NYX Nude on Nude palette?  The older 9-e/s one, or the newer 20-e/s one?  I'd be interested in hearing from other either way myself


----------



## makeupcupcake (Feb 18, 2011)

Ckeck out this swatch I found online of the older NYX 9 e/s palette it so close to UD. And it's only $11.


----------



## makeupcupcake (Feb 18, 2011)

After some more searching online it seems like the NYX Nude on Nude palettes either the 9 e/s or the newer, larger 20 e/s palette combined with NYX Champagne & Caviar Runway Palette would make for a descent & less expensive dupe for UD Naked. I would still love to hear from anyone who has some of these NYX palettes and the UD Naked for their take on it. Here are some photo comparisons in the meantime.


----------



## naturallyfab (Feb 19, 2011)

I have the nyx palette and I use it almost every day! I can't compare it to the urban decay though because I don't have it. But if you really want a great small palette for traveling or for every day I strongly recommend the NYX palette!


----------



## makeupcupcake (Feb 19, 2011)

Hi nfab,

  	Which NYX palette do you have, the 9 e/s or 20 e/s?


----------



## naturallyfab (Mar 6, 2011)

hey! I have the 9 eyeshadow palette


----------



## makeupcupcake (Mar 7, 2011)

Thanks for answering.

  	I put the NYX 9 e/s palette on my list for my next trip to Ulta.


----------



## thatgreeekgirl (Oct 6, 2012)

I have the NYX Butt Naked Eyes palette but I am a sucker for neutral/warm colors so I think I will be picking up the 9 e/s NYX Nude on Nude palette too!


----------



## CharlieKelly (Oct 12, 2012)

Oh my gosh, that picture is crazy. They are so similar.
  	Can you get this at ULTA? I have never seen it at the store. Looks like a great deal.


----------



## damagedmassacre (May 19, 2014)

Is that the only palette NYX has?  





makeupcupcake said:


> After some more searching online it seems like the NYX Nude on Nude palettes either the 9 e/s or the newer, larger 20 e/s palette combined with NYX Champagne & Caviar Runway Palette would make for a descent & less expensive dupe for UD Naked. I would still love to hear from anyone who has some of these NYX palettes and the UD Naked for their take on it. Here are some photo comparisons in the meantime.


----------

